# tracking sales at craft shows.



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Hello! I am going to a very large show tomorrow and was wondering how you keep track of sales all day long. I usually use the old slash mark next to each type of soap I sell but always forget or think I marked it and maybe I didn't. Or the hubby is there helping :/ so what's the easiest for all of you.


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

i just make my own intervory and put how much did I bring with me then after it is done and count what I have now after I sold. That is how I keep a track of it. It is easier for me do that.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

When I started out I used the inventory method. Now I use a tally and prefer it.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I have 2 part carbon copy receipt books that I use. One goes to the customer (not that they really need or want it) and then the copy stays in the book. The only problem I have with this method is when my husband "helps" me out (as you point out!). I was thinking of using the slash mark method during the month of December when he comes to the market to help me out. Hhhmmmm. Maybe not. Counting inventory is out of the question.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Lol ya I love it when my hubby sits with me all day at a craft show. Problem this year is I have 3 shows on the same day so would like the easiest way for the other two to keep track. My partner Emily will have baby Julia with her so I don't want to put too much on her. Holly, I think that's going to be the way to track Emilys show. Then all she has to do is sell. Thanks


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

The problem for me with counting inventory is that it's harder to balance my receipts. I need to know how many 'deals' I sold versus full price items. But I will probably use this method for one show that I have a friend working for me.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a notebook and have two tally's, one for how many soaps I just sold and another opposite for what it cost. I have way too many soaps to count inventory. I tried doing that. I go mad. I fill my car up with boxes of soap that I have leftover after I stock my store and online store. Everything else goes with me to the shows except what is curing and the extra boxes of OMH that I have onhand. Everything stays in the car. The only thing I remove are the tables so I can put my hoof tools in the trunk. I don't even keep track of what scent or type of soap I sold but do make a note that I am out if I sell out of something. It's pretty crude, but it works for me at this stage I'm in.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I do lotion inventory, soap I eye ball. Count the money, subtract what I started with, add back what I took out for lunch. Eye Ball the soap when I get home.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

I have three shows on the same day, dec. 1st. So I will just do the money thing I guess. I think it will be easier for the three of us to keep track of. I am terrible about talking and not writing it down as I go.


----------

